# What are your 3 favorite movies?



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Fargo
Miller's Crossing
Cabaret

Honorable mention: O Brother, Where Art Thou?; Chicago
(yeah, I like the Coens ...and the '30s)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Narrowing down my favorites to three is incredibly difficult. 

Factors to consider: 

Amount of times watched. Genre. Creativity. Uniqueness. Acting. Technology. Impact. Entertainment. Writing. Nostalgia. Chemistry. Humor. Atmosphere. Plot. Artistic value. Reflection on life. Characters. Emotional connection. 


Here's my flexible three:

-- Shawshank Redemption
-- Glory
-- Jacob's Ladder or Payback or Goodfellas or, or, or.... Damn it.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Waking Life
Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind
In the Loop/Curious Case of Benjamin Button :tongue:

Flexible list indeed.


----------



## brindin (Jul 2, 2010)

The Big Lebowski
American Psycho
Shutter Island


----------



## Megrenade (Jun 25, 2010)

The Ugly Truth
Knocked Up
and Gamer

I totally have a thing for Gerard Butler (who doesn't?) and I have this weird feeling that Seth Rogen and I would get along really well. And, Katherine Heigl is totally bangable, a great actress, and is a pit bull lover


----------



## politically just guessing (Nov 17, 2010)

My favorite of today:

Life is Beautiful
Spirited Away
Better off Dead


----------



## kexx (Nov 24, 2010)

V for Vendetta
Hellboy
Fight Club


----------



## juillet (Nov 24, 2010)

Little Shop of Horrors (the 60s version)
2001: A Space Odyssey
American Psycho

I feel obligated to give a shout-out to the old 1940s and '50s scary movies I watch too. Honestly they're truly crappy movies, but I love them :happy:.


----------



## pain (Nov 23, 2010)

Matrix
Family man
American Beauty


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

Amélie.
Howl's Moving Castle.
Fallen Angels.


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

*Top 3 The Best*

1.Becoming Jane






2.The Fall






3. Game or no Game


----------

